# Τη γλώσσα θα μου δώσουν αγγλική;



## nickel (Feb 27, 2008)

Ένα σενάριο που, όλως προκλητικά, κατέθεσα στην παρουσίαση του βιβλίου του Νίκου Σαραντάκου στον Ιανό έχει προκαλέσει διάφορες αντιδράσεις που δείχνουν ότι το σενάριο χρειάζεται επεξήγηση.

Έλεγα στο προκλητικό απόσπασμα:

Άρχισα να αναζητώ άλλο θέμα, και αναρωτήθηκα, με μια λαϊκίστικη διάθεση, τι να θέλει άραγε ο κόσμος να ακούσει. Και απευθύνθηκα στον δικό μου κόσμο, βρήκα δηλαδή πρώτα τη γυναίκα μου, που την είχα πρόχειρη.

«Τι θα ήθελες να ακούσεις σε μια τέτοια σύναξη;» τη ρωτάω. «Προς τα πού πάει η γλώσσα», μου απαντά. «Δηλαδή;» «Δηλαδή, γίνεται πιο πλούσια, πιο φτωχή; Θα μπορούν μεθαύριο οι νέοι να διαβάζουν με άνεση αυτά που διαβάζαμε και διαβάζουμε εμείς;» Προφανώς τσαλαβουτούσε στους γνώριμους βάλτους της συζήτησης περί πενίας της γλώσσας. «Τι γλώσσα», μου λέει, «θα μιλάμε σε λίγα χρόνια;»

Μπήκα στον πειρασμό να της δώσω την ίδια απάντηση που έδινα και στο προηγούμενο ερώτημα, των μαθητών μου: Αγγλικά. Είναι ένα προκλητικό σενάριο που καταθέτω χωρίς το φόβο να διαψευστώ εν ζωή, ότι σε δέκα τέρμενα θα μιλάνε αγγλικά οι απόγονοί μας σ’ αυτή τη χώρα, και τα ελληνικά σαν δεύτερη γλώσσα – ή, αργότερα, ίσως απλώς να τα μελετούν για λόγους ιστορικής μνήμης. Είναι ένα σενάριο που συζητώ μερικές φορές, όχι στο πλαίσιο μιας κλάψας για τον εξαγγλισμό της γλώσσας μας (δεν ανήκω άλλωστε στους κλαψιάρηδες), ούτε γιατί νομίζω ότι η αγγλική είναι γλώσσα ανώτερη της ελληνικής (δεν ανήκω σ’ αυτούς που αρέσκονται να συζητούν για την ανωτερότητα της μιας ή της άλλης γλώσσας). Προκαλώ ενίοτε με αυτό το σενάριο για να εξηγήσω ότι, αν γίνει αυτό, θα γίνει γιατί θα το έχουν διαλέξει οι απόγονοί μας και όχι γιατί θα τους το έχει επιβάλει κάποιος.

Και πάνω εκεί αρχίζει η κόντρα για το πόσο διαλέγουμε και πόσο μας επιβάλλουν πράγματα: που μας καπελώνουν κανονικά, που θέλουν να μας κάνουν όλους ίδιους για να έχουν ένα ομοιόμορφο καταναλωτικό κοινό, και εγώ να επιμένω και να λέω ότι, καλώς ή κακώς, επιλέγουμε και είμαστε καταναλωτές, όπως επιλέγουμε να βλέπουμε σκουπίδια στην τηλεόραση – δεν έχω δει κανέναν να του κάνουν φάλαγγα κι αυτός να φωνάζει «Όχι, όχι, δεν θα γίνω εγώ καταναλωτής!»

Με τον ίδιο τρόπο, αν είναι να βγει αληθινό το τρελό μου σενάριο, θα έρθουν έτσι τα πράγματα γιατί αυτό θα κάνει ευτυχισμένους τους μακρινούς απογόνους μας ή θα νομίζουν ότι θα τους κάνει ευτυχισμένους (εκτός από μια δράκα που πάντα θα κλαίγεται). Δεν θα στενάζουν κάτω από τη δικτατορία της αγγλικής γλώσσας. Θα γίνει αργά, ειρηνικά, σαν το ώριμο φρούτο που πέφτει από το δέντρο. Γιατί έτσι γίνονται τα πράγματα με τη γλώσσα συνήθως.​
Προς το παρόν, την κριτική, με όλη την παρερμηνεία του σεναρίου μου, τη βρήκα σε δύο ιστολόγια:
Του Καλλίμαχου
http://kratylos.blogspot.com/2008/02/blog-post_23.html
και του δικού μας Κ.Κ.
http://enaskitis.blogspot.com/2008/02/blog-post.html

*Η δική μου ανάλυση του σεναρίου:*
Δεν είπα, όπως εύκολα διαπιστώνει κανείς, ότι η ελληνική θα εξαγγλιστεί σε σημείο που να γίνει ένα με τα αγγλικά. Δεν αναφέρομαι σε σύγκλιση. Ούτε θα προστεθούν τόσοι ξένοι τύποι που να μη θυμίζει η γλώσσα μας ελληνικά. Ένα τέτοιο σενάριο είναι γλωσσολογικά απίθανο – κυρίως γιατί είναι πιο πιθανό να ισχύσει πολύ νωρίτερα το σενάριο που έχω στο μυαλό μου.

Ο κόσμος που θα δημιουργείται από την τεχνολογία και την παγκοσμιοποίηση (χωρίς απρόβλεπτες ανατροπές, π.χ. οικολογικές καταστροφές ή επαναστάσεις των φτωχών που θα ανατρέψουν τα σημερινά δεδομένα – προσθέστε εδώ όσα σκοτεινά σενάρια θέλετε) θα απαιτεί την ολοένα εντονότερη διεθνή επικοινωνία σε μια lingua franca, που ως γνωστόν είναι η αγγλική, και προβλέπω να παραμείνει η αγγλική, όχι μόνο επειδή τη μιλούν ήδη τόσο πολλοί ή είναι τόσο πλούσια, αλλά κυρίως επειδή είναι μια εξαιρετικά ευέλικτη γλώσσα που προσφέρεται για τις ανάγκες του τεχνολογικού μέλλοντος, χωρίς να της λείπουν οι λογοτεχνικές αρετές.

Ο κόσμος των επιστημόνων και των επαγγελματιών θα απαιτείται να γνωρίζει πολύ καλύτερα αγγλικά απ’ αυτά που γνωρίζει σήμερα, για να μπορεί να σταθεί επαρκώς στο διαφαινόμενο περιβάλλον. Τα αγγλικά θα διδάσκονται από πολύ νωρίς στο σχολείο, με μεγαλύτερη έμφαση, αλλά και η έκθεση των νέων στην αγγλική γλώσσα θα είναι πολύ πιο έντονη μέσα από τις διαδικτυακές πολιτιστικές ανταλλαγές. Πώς είναι σήμερα τα αγγλικά στις σκανδιναβικές χώρες; Κάτι τέτοιο, κι ακόμα περισσότερο.

Για λόγους αύξησης της παραγωγικότητας, οι μεταφράσεις και οι διερμηνείες σε διεθνείς οργανισμούς θα καταργηθούν και όλες οι συνεννοήσεις θα γίνονται σε μία γλώσσα. Ήδη μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε πώς σε γερμανικές (αλλά και γαλλικές!) επιχειρήσεις τα αγγλικά είναι μια εύκολη λύση για την ταχεία διεκπεραίωση των εργασιών στην αίθουσα συσκέψεων. Το 2108 ο ΟΗΕ θα ανακηρύξει επίσημα την αγγλική γλώσσα «διεθνή γλώσσα». Κάθε Έλληνας που θα νοιάζεται για το μέλλον του, θα μιλάει εξίσου καλά τα αγγλικά και τα ελληνικά. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, θα κολυμπάει σε μια δίγλωσση θάλασσα.

Κάποια μέρα θα αρχίσει να φαίνεται ακόμα περισσότερο η εργαλειακή –και όχι μόνο– υπερίσχυση της αγγλικής. Από τη στιγμή εκείνη και πέρα, η ελληνική θα αρχίσει να περιορίζεται. Ο συγγραφέας θα προτιμά να γράψει το βιβλίο του στα αγγλικά, ο παραγωγός να φτιάξει αγγλόφωνη ταινία, οι δημιουργοί θα προτιμούν να απευθύνονται στη διεθνή πολυάριθμη αγορά. Θα μιλάμε ίσως ελληνικά στο σπίτι – μέχρι τη στιγμή που θα μείνει να τα μιλάει μόνο η γιαγιά, όπως στα σπίτια των Ελληνοαμερικανών. Όταν θα λείψουν οι γιαγιάδες, όταν θα εκλείψει η ανάγκη να διδασκόμαστε τα ελληνικά σαν πρώτη ή σαν δεύτερη γλώσσα, τα ελληνικά θα βρίσκονται στη θέση όπου βρίσκονται σήμερα τα λατινικά. Σας παρακαλώ, γεμίστε εσείς τα κενά του σεναρίου μου – δεν πρέπει να είναι δύσκολο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2008)

*Και για να αντικρούσω κάποια επιχειρήματα:*
Τα αρχαία ελληνικά είναι πανέμορφα, με πλουσιότατη γραμματεία, αλλά έχουν πάψει να είναι εργαλείο. Όποιος γλωσσολόγος πιστεύει ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα δεν θα έχει την τύχη κάθε στομωμένου εργαλείου επειδή αγαπάμε την πατρίδα μας, θα κάνει καλά να αποβάλει την εθνικιστική επιρροή που τυφλώνει την επιστημοσύνη του.

Γράφει ο *Καλλίμαχος*: «ἡ γλῶσσα εἶναι καὶ ποίησις, καὶ πολιτισμὸς καὶ ἱστορία καὶ παράδοσις καὶ τέχνη, καὶ ὄνειρο καὶ συνειρμοὶ καὶ ψυχισμὸς καὶ μουσική, καὶ ἱερουργία καὶ ἀναβάπτισις μυητικὴ στὰ ζωογόνα νάματα τοῦ ἑλληνισμοῦ».
Όταν για τον δημιουργό, η γλώσσα είναι και χρήμα, θα δημιουργεί στην αγγλική γλώσσα, εφόσον γνωρίζει να τη χειρίζεται. Και για να γίνει ανταγωνιστικός, θα μάθει να τη χειρίζεται καλύτερα από τη μητρική του. Κάποιοι θα μείνουν να ανοιγοκλείνουν τις βιτρίνες του μουσείου.

«…τὶ νὰ τοῦ ἀπαντήσῃς ἐὰν δὲν ἀντιλαμβάνεται ὅτι ἡ ἀλλοτρίωσις καὶ ἡ δουλεία δὲν εἶναι ἐξωτερική, δὲν σὲ ἀναγκάζει κανεὶς μὲ τὸ πιστόλι στὸν κρόταφο (συνήθως), ἀλλὰ πολὺ περισσότερο ἐσωτερική. Ἀνεπαισθήτως ὑψώνονται τὰ τείχη τῆς φυλακῆς, κύριε».
Βεβαίως, αν στα χρόνια που θα μεσολαβήσουν, έχουμε εγκαταλείψει την αγάπη για το χρήμα, τη δόξα και την καλοπέραση, και προτιμάμε να ζούμε απομονωμένοι σε μια πολιτισμική και τεχνολογική έρημο απαγγέλλοντας στίχους με δασείες, στο σενάριό μου δεν θα περιλαμβάνεται η ελληνική γλώσσα. Αν εξακολουθούμε να θέλουμε τις χρυσές φυλακές, σε φυλακές θα πάμε πονηρά να χωθούμε.

Να έρθω στα πιο έγκυρα σχόλια του *enaskitis*:
Όπως καλώς αντιλήφθηκε, η δυσκολία που έχουμε να δημιουργήσουμε ελληνικές λέξεις για όλα αυτά τα καινούργια που μας έρχονται απέξω δεν συνδέεται απόλυτα με το σενάριο για την αγγλική. Η ενότητα του κειμένου μου έληγε με την προτροπή «Μπορεί η γλώσσα μας να απορροφήσει χωρίς τριγμούς τη νέα ορολογία; Να εξελληνίσει με κομψότητα ό,τι εξελληνίζεται και να υιοθετήσει, ασμένως και χωρίς κλάψες, ό,τι δεν εξελληνίζεται, όπως άλλωστε έκανε τόσα χρόνια;» Με άλλα λόγια, μη μας πρήζετε με κλάψες και με όρους που αποκλείεται να αγκαλιάσει ο κόσμος.

Αλλά ταυτόχρονα, ας δεχτούμε ότι δεν παράγουμε και δεν εξάγουμε γλωσσικό πολιτισμό. Μόνο εισάγουμε. Το πολύ να κάνουμε εξαγωγή τη feta, το tzatziki και το malakas. Ό,τι ήταν να πάρουν οι ξένοι, το πήραν και το χρησιμοποιούν όπως τους βολεύει.

Οπότε συμφωνούμε με τον enaskitis στην κατάληξη της ενότητάς του: «Και γι’ αυτό χρειάζεται ακομπλεξάριστη στάση στις δάνειες λέξεις, ώστε η παραγωγή να γίνεται αβίαστα, χωρίς ενοχές και χωρίς καταγγελίες για γλωσσική αλλοίωση».

Αφού αρχικά συμφωνεί μαζί μου ο e. («Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω ιδεολογικό πρόβλημα με την ενδεχόμενη εξαφάνιση της ελληνικής γλώσσας, αν αυτό αποφασίσουν οι ομιλητές της…»), ύστερα περνάει στην εθνική ταυτότητα:
«Αλλά ούτε και με μια ενδεχόμενη εξαφάνιση του ελληνικού έθνους θα είχα ιδεολογικό πρόβλημα, αν οι άνθρωποι που ζουν στην Ελλάδα αποφάσιζαν, είτε ‘ελευθέρα βουλήσει’ είτε από διάφορες πιέσεις δημογραφικού ή και πολιτικού χαρακτήρα, να αλλάξουν εθνική ταυτότητα».
Δεν μίλησα για εθνική ταυτότητα και θα ήταν μίζερη μια γλωσσική συζήτηση η οποία θα έβαζε παραμέτρους που δεν εξελίχθηκαν παράλληλα με τις γλώσσες. Έχει κανείς να προτείνει κάποιο σενάριο για την εξέλιξη των εθνικών ταυτοτήτων; Ας το κάνει αλλού.

«Ένα εργαλείο δεν το αγαπάς, απλώς το μεταχειρίζεσαι. Όταν δε σου κάνει πια, το πετάς. Αυτό το είπε και ο Λίγγρης, στα πλαίσια μιας ομολογημένα από τον ίδιον υπερβολικής σχηματοποίησης που έκανε, χωρίζοντας τους ασχολούμενους με τη γλώσσα σε 'εργαλειακούς' και 'φετιχιστές'. Τη μάνα σου όμως δεν την πετάς μόλις δε σου μαγειρεύει πια, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι της έχεις αιμομιχτική προσήλωση. Πολλές γλώσσες υπήρξαν διεθνείς γλώσσες, και τελικά αποσύρθηκαν στα παρασκήνια. Ανάμεσά τους, φυσικά, πρώτη και καλύτερη η ελληνική, για την Ανατολική Μεσόγειο».
Δεν την πετάς τη μάνα σου, πεθαίνει μόνη της. Δεν βλέπω καμιά διαφωνία εδώ.

«Παρ’ όλα αυτά, αυτό δε με πάει πέρα από την κατάσταση που έχει ήδη διαμορφωθεί σήμερα, δηλ. πέρα από την αγγλική σα δεύτερη γλώσσα σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο, με πρώτη γλώσσα τις διάφορες μητρικές γλώσσες. Και αδυνατώ να φανταστώ μια διαδικασία ανατροπής αυτής της ιεράρχησης μέσα από διαδικασίες παγκοσμιοποίησης και πολιτιστικής κινητικότητας και μόνο».
Έλα που εγώ έχω πιο γόνιμη φαντασία (με γερή δαρβινική παιδεία)…

«Μήπως οι αντιγλωσσαμύντορες απορρίπτουν ως Κασσάνδρες τους γλωσσαμύντορες που προβλέπουν, όπως οι παλιοί αντιλατίνοι αττικιστές, το γλωσσικό εξαγγλισμό των Ελλήνων, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα τρέφουν και αυτοί τον ίδιο φόβο ή έστω κάνουν την ίδια πρόβλεψη, απλώς δεν την εξωτερικεύουν;»
Είπαμε: άλλο πράγμα ο εξαγγλισμός της ελληνικής, άλλο πράγμα η περιθωριοποίησή της. Ο εξαγγλισμός ισχύει εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια και απλώς θα επιδεινώνεται. Η περιθωριοποίηση δεν έχει αρχίσει. Κυρίως επειδή δεν είμαστε αρκετά ενταγμένοι στο ευρωπαϊκό και διεθνές γίγνεσθαι (στον πάτο της Ευρώπης βρισκόμαστε). Η ένταξη θα συνεπάγεται και ομοιογενοποίηση. _Αποκεί_ θα ξεκινήσει η περιθωριοποίηση της μητρικής γλώσσας. Κυρίως όταν η μητέρα θα είναι αυτή που θα μας μαθαίνει δύο γλώσσες.

Έγραψε ο hominid (των Λογοραμμάτων – μη χάσετε εδώ τον Στίβεν Φράι να μιλάει για τη γλώσσα):
Σύμφωνα πάντως με τις εκτιμήσεις των πιο ειδικών, τα ελληνικά ανήκουν στο 10% των πιο ασφαλών (στο ορατό μέλλον, τουλάχιστον) γλωσσών. Οπότε μάλλον απίθανο να ακούσει ο κ. Λίγγρης τα εγγόνια του να τον αποκαλούν "grandpa". ;)
Προσωπικά, λυπάμαι που δεν μεγάλωσα δίγλωσσα τα δικά μου παιδιά. Αν ζήσω να δω εγγόνια, θα προτιμούσα τα παιδιά μου να μεγαλώσουν τα παιδιά τους δίγλωσσα και θα χαμογελάω μέχρι τ’ αφτιά μου αν τα εγγόνια μου με φωνάζουν grandpa, αλλά δεν είναι ένα σενάριο που βλέπω να γενικεύεται. Αλλά και για το γενικευμένο μου σενάριο, κανένας από τους εν ζωή Έλληνες δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχεί – κάνουμε κουβέντα για την κουβέντα, για να προσπαθήσουμε να καταλάβουμε πώς λειτουργούν οι γλώσσες. Οι πιο ειδικοί της Unesco, που είπαν αυτό που είπαν για τις γλώσσες, καλά το είπαν, αλλά δεν έχει σχέση αυτό με το σενάριό μου. Η ελληνική βεβαίως δεν ανήκει αυτή τη στιγμή στις απειλούμενες γλώσσες. Όμως και καμιά από τις γλώσσες που ανήκουν στο 10% δεν βγαίνει έξω από το σενάριο. Απλώς κάποιες θα παραμείνουν μητρικές ή δεύτερες γλώσσες για περισσότερο χρόνο από κάποιες άλλες, προτού γίνουν αρχαίες. (Και σας παρακαλώ, ας μη μεταφραστεί το σενάριό μου, γιατί δεν αντέχω να μου την πέσουν 1,5 δισεκατομμύριο Κινέζοι.)

Αν θέλετε να κάνουμε σοβαρή μελλοντολογική συζήτηση, ας δούμε π.χ. τα σενάρια που παρουσιάζονται εδώ:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4387421/
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2004/02/0226_040226_language.html
που βασίζονται σε στατιστικές σύμφωνα με τις οποίες: «In the mid-20th century, nearly 9 percent of the world's population grew up speaking English as their first language. In 2050, the number is expected to be 5 percent».

Τα σενάρια αυτά βασίζονται στο ότι αυξάνονται πληθυσμιακά, λόγω υψηλής γεννητικότητας, πληθυσμοί (Κινέζοι, Ινδοί, Άραβες, ισπανόφωνοι) που δεν πρόκειται να ενταχθούν εύκολα στους πλούσιους παραγωγικούς αγγλόφωνους λαούς του αύριο. Θα ανήκουμε εμείς στο μπλοκ των πλουσίων; Θα ενταχθούμε στο αραβόφωνο μπλοκ; Ή θα μείνουμε αιωνίως ανάδελφοι;

Εγώ επιμένω. Στο απώτατο μέλλον, όλοι θα μιλάμε αγγλικά (τα αγγλικά εκείνου του καιρού). Αλλά πριν απ' αυτό, μήπως ισχύσει η ρήση του Κέινς «In the long run we are all dead»; Για εμάς, ναι. Αλλά κι αυτό μπορεί να πρέπει να το αναθεωρήσουμε όταν θα αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε τους πρώτους βιονικούς ανθρώπους. Αν δεν πέσει πρώτα ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2015)

Σκουντιά για να ξαναδιαβάσουμε αυτό το αρχαίο νήμα...


----------

